# Glitches you've noticed since July 3rd update (They patched!)



## Underneath The Stars (Jul 5, 2020)

-k.k. slider asking for a birthday letter of a resident that had already just celebrated a birthday recently
-thought bubble "look like you're thinking" appeared 1 second after i talked to a villager then it disappeared so quick, this has never happened before

what else has anyone encountered?

i don't think they're necessarily big bugs but still noticeable.

*edit:* actually would be cool if anyone can share something they notice. big or small. because reading a lot of the comments now, i feel like most people aren't sure if something happened to others too. so it definitely does help.


----------



## AccfSally (Jul 5, 2020)

This happen one time, while I was running to jump into the water.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1279191569938042880


----------



## loveclove (Jul 5, 2020)

AccfSally said:


> This happen one time, while I was running to jump into the water.
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1279191569938042880


I've seen a hermit crab right in the middle of the airport dock as well


----------



## XenoDonut (Jul 5, 2020)

I don’t know if that happened to anyone else, but I have a bridge I can’t cross anymore  basically that bridge is on the very back of my island on the highest point and it’s just like running into an invisible barrier from either side. I wanted to redecorate my island anyways, so I’ll tear it down again, but it’s stupid nonetheless...


----------



## Cherry Tree (Jul 5, 2020)

I had the "look like your thinking". Villager ran up to me today to tell me something, it cut off then that popped up above their head


----------



## Underneath The Stars (Jul 5, 2020)

XenoDonut said:


> I don’t know if that happened to anyone else, but I have a bridge I can’t cross anymore  basically that bridge is on the very back of my island on the highest point and it’s just like running into an invisible barrier from either side. I wanted to redecorate my island anyways, so I’ll tear it down again, but it’s stupid nonetheless...



omg i've seen a video exactly like this on twitter just recently after the update too! not sure if it was your video, but if it's someone else then it must really be a new glitch


----------



## Pintuition (Jul 5, 2020)

I had a similar thing to the thought bubble issue. I noticed that when I villager asked to leave today and I said no that the thought bubble glitched, came back and the "hmm what now" kind of message flashed quickly then disappeared and they continued on as if nothing ever happened. Was very strange!


----------



## Underneath The Stars (Jul 5, 2020)

the downside of slow roll outs and constant updates is that yes they can always fix glitches, but also means new glitches could come our way that was never there before


----------



## AccfSally (Jul 5, 2020)

I also had that villager thing happen a lot too.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1279152806314651649


----------



## XenoDonut (Jul 5, 2020)

Underneath The Stars said:


> omg i've seen a video exactly like this on twitter just recently after the update too! not sure if it was your video, but if it's someone else then it must really be a new glitch


Nay that wasn’t me, but boy am I happy I’m not the only one who has that problem


----------



## Red Cat (Jul 5, 2020)

Underneath The Stars said:


> the downside of slow roll outs and constant updates is that yes they can always fix glitches, but also means new glitches could come our way that was never there before


So far we haven't had any real game-ruining glitches, although the bridge one is pretty bad. I'm worried at some point there may be a really bad glitch that is part of an update that could ruin people's islands hundreds of hours into the game.


----------



## Cirice (Jul 5, 2020)

I have the bridge glitch and also the bubble thingy. I noticed it but didn't know it was a new bug some people were also experiencing


----------



## Underneath The Stars (Jul 5, 2020)

Red Cat said:


> So far we haven't had any real game-ruining glitches, although the bridge one is pretty bad. I'm worried at some point there may be a really bad glitch that is part of an update that could ruin people's islands hundreds of hours into the game.



yes that's exactly what i was thinking. animal crossing series never really had to rely on constant updates for features until pocket camp, but that's a mobile gave where your progress is saved via the internet (i mean we couldn't even play it offline). i know they have to be very careful with each update they release, but it IS still risky no matter how you spin it considering we can't back up our saves. i'm seeing it that in the future they'll enable it at some way. it's just funny because they didn't allow  cloud saves because it messes with the economy (words straight from ac developers) yet it still happened due to their glitch.


----------



## Dreamcloud (Jul 5, 2020)

The thinking bubble thing has happened twice today. 

I also had no wetsuit in my Nook's earlier on. The cabinet just had the usual stuff with umbrellas etc. I was going to ask on here but the next time I checked there was one there again. I had the update when it came out so it wasn't that I hadn't unlocked diving or anything. It was no big deal because I had a wetsuit but could be annoying if you hadn't been diving yet.


----------



## amemome (Jul 5, 2020)

I had the thinking bubble bug happen just now. hope they fix this bug soon...


----------



## Serabee (Jul 5, 2020)

Underneath The Stars said:


> -thought bubble "look like you're thinking" appeared 1 second after i talked to a villager then it disappeared so quick, this has never happened before



Definitely seen that A LOT since the update! As for bug spawning in weird places, enjoy this roof scorpion:







Dunno if that's a new glitch, but I'd never seen it before, and it made me chuckle.

Those are the only ones I've noticed- and, like you said, they're noticeable but not really an issue. If anything, I rather like the neat scorpion pic I got


----------



## xara (Jul 5, 2020)

Pintuition said:


> I had a similar thing to the thought bubble issue. I noticed that when I villager asked to leave today and I said no that the thought bubble glitched, came back and the "hmm what now" kind of message flashed quickly then disappeared and they continued on as if nothing ever happened. Was very strange!



i’ve been experiencing this, too! glad to know i’m not the only one ;w;


----------



## icecreamcheese (Jul 5, 2020)

i have the thought bubble glitch also! it scares me abit.
and i iv'e noticed the update is kinda heavy on the game and sometimes i can get a micro lag


----------



## Hoshi (Jul 5, 2020)

The thought bubble thing, lag and for the first time I had connection problems the other day which scares me because it wouldn't let me save either...


----------



## Venn (Jul 5, 2020)

Ive had the thought bubble glitch happen a few times but I know it's totally harmless so I'm not worried about it.


----------



## JellyLu (Jul 5, 2020)

I'm glad I'm not the only one experiencing the thought bubble glitch! A friend of mine has also had villagers in their homes with their fishing pole or net equipped which was odd (not sure if it's considered a glitch though).


----------



## Shinjukuwu (Jul 5, 2020)

Another one who has experienced the thought bubble glitch! I'm glad it's not just my game, but hopefully Nintendo can release a patch to fix the glitches soon.


----------



## neoqueenserenity (Jul 5, 2020)

Adding onto the thought bubble glitch! I thought I was just imagining things when I saw Hornsby had the thought bubble for just a sec (was excited as I've been trying to move him out ) but then it disappeared! I went and talked to Piper two minutes later and after we finished the conversation, she also had the thought bubble for a few seconds before it disappeared.


----------



## Tentacles (Jul 5, 2020)

Not sure if this has always been a thing but I looked up in the sky while it was raining and noticed when I did that, the droplets were not hitting the ground, but instead plopping around random parts of the sky.


----------



## milktae (Jul 5, 2020)

I didn’t know that it was a glitch but I got the bubble glitch last night


----------



## Uffe (Jul 5, 2020)

Cherry Tree said:


> I had the "look like your thinking". Villager ran up to me today to tell me something, it cut off then that popped up above their head


Looks like this one is common. I wasn't sure what the heck was going on with them.


----------



## samticore (Jul 5, 2020)

Serabee said:


> Definitely seen that A LOT since the update! As for bug spawning in weird places, enjoy this roof scorpion:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Did... did the scorpion jump off the roof at you


----------



## stitchmaker (Jul 5, 2020)

Two island had a villager ask to move.  Stopped them and when I walked away text was above their head.  Talked to them and they said nothing.  Hope they're staying.
Villager asked for a delivery and took the item.  When I walked away she had text above her head.  Talked to them and they said nothing.
Text is been above a lot of villagers heads and they don't want anything.
Villager asked Rose if they could call her Rose because they heard everyone was calling her Rose.  Poor villager is glitched.

Hermit crabs are on mystery islands.  Good for new players needing bells.  Not good if you need rare bugs.
The last few nights I noticed more scorpions and emperor butterflies.  Maybe Nintendo upped the spawn rate.


----------



## Rosch (Jul 5, 2020)

The only bug I've encountered so far is the thought bubble that pops up at the end of the conversation after talking to someone who had it. It's not game-breaking, just surprising.


----------



## Mint (Jul 5, 2020)

Serabee said:


> Definitely seen that A LOT since the update! As for bug spawning in weird places, enjoy this roof scorpion:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's not new - I had it happen a few months back. Would be nice to see it fixed though.



So far I've only had the thought bubble glitch since the new update.


----------



## AquaMarie (Jul 5, 2020)

I've had the thought bubble one and the hermit crab on the airport dock.  

These are the first glitches I've actually encountered so far.


----------



## Serabee (Jul 5, 2020)

samticore said:


> Did... did the scorpion jump off the roof at you



That would've been awesome but, alas, no. First off, it took me way too long for it to register that I was looking at a Scorpion on a roof. Once it did, I snapped that single pic, and then it vanished.

So... it was a ghost roof scorpion, basically. Which I think just makes it worse 


And I just got one where Pascal, instead of swimming off behind the buoys, just stands underwater. I got a pic but I'm too lazy to upload it right now.
Anyway, again, not a big deal. It was just weird to see!


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jul 5, 2020)

I only experienced the thought bubble glitch but I’m not too bothered by it as it’s pretty minor. This goes on to show that when you update a game, new bugs will surely pop up. Hopefully Nintendo will address these glitches, especially the zen bridge glitch.


----------



## beehumcrossing (Jul 5, 2020)

AccfSally said:


> I also had that villager thing happen a lot too.
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1279152806314651649


same! felicity did it today and i was like “what?” then i walked over to her and she was like “hi button” like nothing had happened


----------



## ceribells (Jul 5, 2020)

JellyLu said:


> I'm glad I'm not the only one experiencing the thought bubble glitch! A friend of mine has also had villagers in their homes with their fishing pole or net equipped which was odd (not sure if it's considered a glitch though).


I'm pretty sure I heard about this one just prior to the update. It's weird, but doesn't seem to hurt anything if it is a glitch.


----------



## Sidney (Jul 5, 2020)

the "look like you're thinking" happens to me all the time!


----------



## Bugs (Jul 6, 2020)

Pintuition said:


> I had a similar thing to the thought bubble issue. I noticed that when I villager asked to leave today and I said no that the thought bubble glitched, came back and the "hmm what now" kind of message flashed quickly then disappeared and they continued on as if nothing ever happened. Was very strange!



This also happened to me yesterday after I told Sterling not to move, it just flashes up for a second then vanishes again


----------



## Cherry Tree (Jul 6, 2020)

Uffe said:


> Looks like this one is common. I wasn't sure what the heck was going on with them.


I just assumed it was a scatty villager


----------



## John Wick (Jul 6, 2020)

Yes!!!! 

Every time a villager pings me, we talk, then when we're done, they have a thought bubble saying "'I wonder...' (something)" like they aren't done?


----------



## GoldenKaraSus (Jul 6, 2020)

The thought bubble thing is happening to me.


----------



## Mo Notony (Jul 6, 2020)

Definitely had the thought bubble glitch and the no wetsuit at NC too.


----------



## Underneath The Stars (Jul 6, 2020)

has anyone got a thought bubble to _actually _move out since the update? just checking because i haven't had one yet and it's been a while. what if we're all like, this doesn't seem like a big deal but it actually affected moving out thought bubbles  

hopefully not lol

but yeah that's why i edited the OP and said whether big or small thing, please share it because it could be helpful to others. since we're not sure if it's happening to others as well.


----------



## maple22 (Jul 6, 2020)

I also keep getting the one second thought bubble after they run up to me


----------



## Emmsey (Jul 6, 2020)

Both glitches I've been encountered have been picked up by others. The thought bubble thing immediately after you talk to them.

My mum has also had the wetsuit not being in the cabinet at Nooks thing yesterday. So much so I didn't believe her and had a look myself but it definately wasn't there. Then later it was there again in a new shade.... weird!


----------



## dizzy bone (Jul 6, 2020)

I’ve also had the hermit crab glitch and the thought bubble glitch. I fall for the thought bubble thing all the time even though I know it’s a glitch now.


----------



## Underneath The Stars (Jul 6, 2020)

Emmsey said:


> Both glitches I've been encountered have been picked up by others. The thought bubble thing immediately after you talk to them.
> 
> My mum has also had the wetsuit not being in the cabinet at Nooks thing yesterday. So much so I didn't believe her and had a look myself but it definately wasn't there. Then later it was there again in a new shade.... weird!



later as in the same day? then it's definitely a weird glitch then. some has answered that saying maybe it isn't supposed to be sold at some days (meaning random) but i kinda doubt that, and if anything that's just a guess. so far it has appeared on mine everyday since the update.


----------



## ivelostmyspectacles (Jul 6, 2020)

I've had hermit crabs on my airport docks, Marshal wandered into my KK concert (he was not sitting, listening. he just. walked in. and through the concert while the credits were going) and then proceeded to get stuck until I loaded up again. I've definitely had the speech bubble thing, too.


----------



## Rubombee (Jul 6, 2020)

Joining the speech bubble glitch crew, and I also had a hermit crab spawn on a beach rock (not the airport, just a beach rock) x)



ivelostmyspectacles said:


> Marshal wandered into my KK concert (he was not sitting, listening. he just. walked in. and through the concert while the credits were going)


lmao did you take screenshots of that? xD


----------



## Emmsey (Jul 6, 2020)

Underneath The Stars said:


> later as in the same day? then it's definitely a weird glitch then. some has answered that saying maybe it isn't supposed to be sold at some days (meaning random) but i kinda doubt that, and if anything that's just a guess. so far it has appeared on mine everyday since the update.



Yeah later on the same day. This was after the update the second day. First thing - nothing in the cupboard. Then later same day a black striped one appeared it was yellow the day before.


----------



## ShuLayce (Jul 6, 2020)

Just wondering if anyone else has experienced this..

So a villager will either have a thought bubble or an exclamation mark so I will interact with them. Once I've interacted with them they immediately have a split second thought bubble and it disappears - this keeps happening to me daily now! Sometimes text comes up with "oh what should I do now" or something like that.

Also, thought bubbles are way more frequent since the update for me.

**Edit* - thanks for the merge didn't see this thread oops! Glad to see I'm not the only one this is happening to ^^


----------



## naranjita (Jul 6, 2020)

yep, it's been happening to a lot of people, myself included. it seems the update messed something up. hopefully it's easy to fix, must be so stressful for game devs to have to keep making updates for months after release only for those updates to add new unexpected bugs x_x


----------



## marshallows (Jul 6, 2020)

i'm also one of the people affected by this. a thought bubble with text will pop up even after i just finished talking to them. 
this is probably the most noticeable bug for me personally since the new update. here's to hoping that it'll be an easy fix~


----------



## ivelostmyspectacles (Jul 6, 2020)

Rubombee said:


> Joining the speech bubble glitch crew, and I also had a hermit crab spawn on a beach rock (not the airport, just a beach rock) x)
> 
> 
> lmao did you take screenshots of that? xD


No proper screenshot, but I did snap a pic on my phone after he got stuck xD


----------



## Mick (Jul 6, 2020)

ivelostmyspectacles said:


> Marshal wandered into my KK concert (he was not sitting, listening. he just. walked in. and through the concert while the credits were going) and then proceeded to get stuck until I loaded up again.



Ah, I definitely had villagers walk through my concert before the update, but they never got stuck... Was he stuck even after the concert ended?


----------



## AccfSally (Jul 6, 2020)

JellyLu said:


> I'm glad I'm not the only one experiencing the thought bubble glitch! A friend of mine has also had villagers in their homes with their fishing pole or net equipped which was odd (not sure if it's considered a glitch though).



Francine in my game was in her house with the fishing rod out once, It's a harmless glitch.


-----
My villagers still get stuck when they get near K.K.


----------



## Gunner (Jul 6, 2020)

I'm experiencing the thought bubble glitch daily so annoying because I really want a majority of my villagers to move


----------



## niko@kamogawa (Jul 6, 2020)

Like everyone else, I got the "thought bubble" appearing out of nowhere after talking to any of my villagers. It doesn't seem to affect game play though. So, I can let it slide.


----------



## ivelostmyspectacles (Jul 6, 2020)

Mick said:


> Ah, I definitely had villagers walk through my concert before the update, but they never got stuck... Was he stuck even after the concert ended?


Yep, stayed there until saved and restarted and then he was back at his house, thankfully LOL


----------



## JKDOS (Jul 6, 2020)

I notice the villagers start thinking like "I want to do a thing" or something like that after speaking to them. It shows up for half a second. It's kinda annoying


----------



## Hanif1807 (Jul 6, 2020)

So far only one, thought bubble glitch


----------



## minimoon (Jul 6, 2020)

ivelostmyspectacles said:


> I've had hermit crabs on my airport docks, Marshal wandered into my KK concert (he was not sitting, listening. he just. walked in. and through the concert while the credits were going) and then proceeded to get stuck until I loaded up again. I've definitely had the speech bubble thing, too.


I had this happen before the update. Beau flickered in and out during the credits because he was nearby when we started. Creepy.

I've had the right bubble glitch a few times already.


----------



## meggiewes (Jul 6, 2020)

Underneath The Stars said:


> has anyone got a thought bubble to _actually _move out since the update? just checking because i haven't had one yet and it's been a while. what if we're all like, this doesn't seem like a big deal but it actually affected moving out thought bubbles.



I had a moving out thought bubble. It's working normally.


----------



## Asarena (Jul 6, 2020)

I've had the thought bubble glitch and the wetsuit glitch. Every day since the update when I open the game and check the cabinet in Nook's Cranny, there's never a wetsuit there. But later in the day, after I've saved the game and put the switch in sleep mode once, there will be a wetsuit there. The only time there was a wetsuit there right away was on the 2nd, right after I did the update.


----------



## Xeleron (Jul 6, 2020)

My friend glitched in a weir way when we were diving 


Spoiler: Glitch












						2020070521302600-02CB906EA538A35643C1E1484C4B947D.mp4
					

Shared with Dropbox




					www.dropbox.com


----------



## sleepydreepy (Jul 6, 2020)

AccfSally said:


> This happen one time, while I was running to jump into the water.
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1279191569938042880


I saw a hermit crab on the sand of my secret beach last night!! Idk if they just added this in and its not a glitch after all?


As for other glitches I've have the 1 second thought bubble at least once or twice a day.

	Post automatically merged: Jul 6, 2020



Serabee said:


> Definitely seen that A LOT since the update! As for bug spawning in weird places, enjoy this roof scorpion:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


the scorpion on the roof thing is an old glitch, last time it happened to me was back in May I think, or whenever it was the scorpion's first time in the northern hemisphere

	Post automatically merged: Jul 6, 2020



Underneath The Stars said:


> has anyone got a thought bubble to _actually _move out since the update? just checking because i haven't had one yet and it's been a while. what if we're all like, this doesn't seem like a big deal but it actually affected moving out thought bubbles
> 
> hopefully not lol
> 
> but yeah that's why i edited the OP and said whether big or small thing, please share it because it could be helpful to others. since we're not sure if it's happening to others as well.


oh gosh one of my villagers asked me to move out _very_ recently, I want to say 2 days ago (after the July 3rd update), but I can't remember for sure!! Ugh wish I could remember, I'm about 80% sure it was July 4th, but I can't say for certain


----------



## Miss Misty (Jul 6, 2020)

I've mainly gotten the thought bubble glitch. It usually happens after a conversation where the villager pinged and ran up to me. At first I thought it was because I was busy on my birthday yesterday (too busy to get online) and didn't get to chat with all of my villagers, and the ones I didn't get to chat with wished me a belated happy birthday.

I can confirm though that move-out bubbles (and trade/gift bubbles) are still happening, and they don't appear to be affected. Like if a villager is queued up to move out (or wants to give you something, etc) the bubble will last as long as it normally does instead of instantly disappearing.


----------



## SimplyLuna (Jul 6, 2020)

Another to add to the list, at least from my experience last night, was one with Wisp.
When I handed back his spirits and collected my reward, wisp is supposed to disappear but instead he re-spawned right back in front of me.
I talked to him again and he did his whole getting scared dialogue and his spirits scattered once more but this time he vanished.
I went around collecting them thinking maybe he moved locations but nope. 
So I had his spirits stuck in my inventory and Wisp no where in sight.


----------



## Tiffany (Jul 6, 2020)

yes the move out thought bubble still works, molly had it friday, roald yesterday and raymond today. my friend told me about a glitch she had. she put her wet suit in the wardrobe and when she tried to make it a wand outfit all of her wet suits disappeared.


----------



## John Wick (Jul 7, 2020)

I'm still getting the thought bubble after every encounter.

It's happened at least ten times today. :-/


----------



## Barney (Jul 7, 2020)

Dreamcloud said:


> The thinking bubble thing has happened twice today.
> 
> I also had no wetsuit in my Nook's earlier on. The cabinet just had the usual stuff with umbrellas etc. I was going to ask on here but the next time I checked there was one there again. I had the update when it came out so it wasn't that I hadn't unlocked diving or anything. It was no big deal because I had a wetsuit but could be annoying if you hadn't been diving yet.



My nook shop hasn't has a wetsuit in the cabinet since I bought one on the first day of the update. Is that not normal?

It struck me as odd, because I figured the only way to get a wetsuit if you sold that one would be via the nook shopping app, which would mean waiting a day.


----------



## TrippyKitten (Jul 7, 2020)

Yea, I've seen the thought bubble glitch a few times now. I did have someone ask to move out yesterday so that seems fine. 

And also the wet suit not being at Nook's shop, I got mine on the first day, then haven't seen one in the shop at all since even checking multiples times throughout the day.


----------



## Lynnatchii (Jul 7, 2020)

It's my first time on here and I don't know if this the right place.. so I found I glitch (I think). A villager calls my name and i answer it, and have a conversation. After that conversation there's a thinking bubble for a split second. Of course I talk to them again to know what's that about. But when I talk to them, they act normal. Like just normal. Sometimes, if they have a thinking bubble, and you talk to them, they will give you something or ask to move away. But this isn't the case for me. They act normal, there's three options like it always do when you talk to a villager without they call your name or have a thought bubble.
Is this a glitch or not? Does anyone have experienced it like me?


----------



## Pintuition (Jul 7, 2020)

Yes, unfortunately this is a known glitch many of use on here are having! The thought bubble glitch has been happening since the update last week. I'm sure they will patch that in the next update (let's hope) but at least it doesn't substantially impact the game!


----------



## FraudulentDimetrodon (Jul 7, 2020)

This is a reported bug that started with the most recent update. It's pretty common, so all we can do is report it and hope that it gets fixed soon.

I've seen it happen even when a villager doesn't "ping" me on their own. A lot of time, if I just walk up to a villager and talk to them normally, when the conversation ends, the thinking bubble appears.


----------



## WaileaNoRei (Jul 7, 2020)

It isn't just you. There's been a couple of threads about this glitch since the update. It seems to be harmless, just a bit confusing, but it doesn't stop/cause villagers to request to move or interfere with their actions in any other way. Hopefully, it will soon be fixed.


----------



## Lynnatchii (Jul 7, 2020)

Oh so it's common..I didn't see a thread with this topic so I thought I write a thread about it


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 7, 2020)

Yeah I've def encountered it and I hope they fix it soon; it's really annoying honestly... like it wasn't enough with them giving me kinky clothes LOL


----------



## Jhine7 (Jul 7, 2020)

Experienced this for the first time yesterday. Hopefully they fix this soon.


----------



## WaileaNoRei (Jul 7, 2020)

CalQueena said:


> Oh so it's common..I didn't see a thread with this topic so I thought I write a thread about it


No worries, it can be really hard to find the thread you are looking for on here! Always comforting to know something like that is not just you


----------



## Zerous (Jul 7, 2020)

The thought bubble thing happens to me a lot
I also noticed however, that they (sadly for me), fixed the jumping through the cliff glitch, which I was using to make a path to a secret area


----------



## Saga (Jul 7, 2020)

Right after the update, I started having the thought bubble glitch where it appears just for a second after a conversation. I'm still having that issue.

Now today, I have ANOTHER glitch, which is that Blanche's crafting bench is still there even when she's not crafting, and it has permanently replaced some of her furniture. This one actually upsets me, because part of the reason I picked Blanche as a dreamie was because of how gorgeous her house was... Man, I sincerely hope that patch this in the next update.

Does anyone know how to report bugs/glitches to Nintendo? I'm sure they're aware of these, but the more people report it, the more likely they are to fix it as they'll know how widespread the issues are.

EDIT: Just kidding, I also have the hermit crab bug where they're appearing on the rocks near my airport. Sigh.


----------



## Kattea (Jul 8, 2020)

Here's an interesting one. I was letting my friend dive on my island while I just lay on a log bench waiting for him to finish. As I lied there, I started getting notifications come in on my Nookphone for things related to diving even though I myself wasn't diving.


----------



## Millysaurusrexjr (Jul 8, 2020)

Underneath The Stars said:


> -thought bubble "look like you're thinking" appeared 1 second after i talked to a villager then it disappeared so quick, this has never happened before


THIS, I hate this glitch!!! It happens almost every single time


----------



## Clock (Jul 8, 2020)

I'm only seeing the weird thought bubble so far.
It happened when I talked to a villager, after that she had a thought bubble that said "But how will I get lasers..." or whatever it was.


----------



## JKDOS (Jul 8, 2020)

Underneath The Stars said:


> has anyone got a thought bubble to _actually _move out since the update? just checking because i haven't had one yet and it's been a while. what if we're all like, this doesn't seem like a big deal but it actually affected moving out thought bubbles



My villager asked to move out 2 days ago.


----------



## Underneath The Stars (Jul 8, 2020)

JKDOS said:


> My villager asked to move out 2 days ago.



good, and other people here also told me their villagers were able to ask to move out. for mine, it's been more than 15 days since someone moved out, so either my info was wrong (with 15 days) or they changed the amount of days. maybe no one's just thinking of moving out yet. i'll check today & tomorrow.


----------



## MiaRei (Jul 8, 2020)

I don't know if it's a glitch or not but it's the second week in a row that Nook cranny's turnip price is only decreasing, never going above the price I bought them.


----------



## matt2019 (Jul 8, 2020)

The thought bubble glitch is quite frequent in my game


----------



## NyattaSama (Jul 8, 2020)

The thought bubble glitch seems to happen quite often for me, and it happens randomly after any kind of conversation.


----------



## John Wick (Jul 8, 2020)

JKDOS said:


> My villager asked to move out 2 days ago.


Yep, I talked Fang out of moving yesterday.


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Jul 8, 2020)

a pascal glitch?


			https://cdn.discordapp.com/attachments/671754074970128417/730377970690293770/unknown.png


----------



## jazzygoat (Jul 8, 2020)

Dunno if this has been reported already, but I got the 30 Gulliver visits achievement after I helped Gullivarr, but I didn’t receive the golden shovel recipe in the mail  I’m hoping I’ll get it the next time I help the real Gulliver. Has this happened to anyone else?


----------



## tajikey (Jul 9, 2020)

I find my A button on my Joy-Con stops functioning while diving. I have to hit the Home button, then hit A to get back into the game for it to work again.


----------



## Corrie (Jul 9, 2020)

Pintuition said:


> I had a similar thing to the thought bubble issue. I noticed that when I villager asked to leave today and I said no that the thought bubble glitched, came back and the "hmm what now" kind of message flashed quickly then disappeared and they continued on as if nothing ever happened. Was very strange!


That happened to me with Drift after him asking if he can call me a new nickname. I was like what? Lol


----------



## Imbri (Jul 9, 2020)

Adding myself to the thought bubble glitch.

I also read that there's a glitch with Pascal only giving pearls if you've made a mermaid DIY. Is that confirmed? I got the vanity the 1 st day, shoes the 2nd, and a pearl every day since. Wondering if there's an issue or I just have rotten RNG luck.


----------



## jazzygoat (Jul 9, 2020)

Imbri said:


> Adding myself to the thought bubble glitch.
> 
> I also read that there's a glitch with Pascal only giving pearls if you've made a mermaid DIY. Is that confirmed? I got the vanity the 1 st day, shoes the 2nd, and a pearl every day since. Wondering if there's an issue or I just have rotten RNG luck.


 I haven't made any mermaid DIYs and I have also received pearls for days in a row. I haven't heard of this glitch, but I think it's just bad luck.


----------



## Luxsama (Jul 9, 2020)

I dug up a plant from one of my cliffs right around my entrance and it wouldn't let me plant it back on the same exact spot telling me there's no space??


----------



## wow-egg (Jul 9, 2020)

I had this happen earlier, played around with it a bit but couldnt get anything to happen so I had to close the game  Anyone had this one before? 

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1281164937021100032


----------



## coderp (Jul 9, 2020)

Some days Pascal simply does not show up... caught like 4 scallops yesterday, and he just wouldn't show up

Also, I get the thought bubble glitch that many seem to be having


----------



## Thom.02 (Jul 9, 2020)

wow-egg said:


> I had this happen earlier, played around with it a bit but couldnt get anything to happen so I had to close the game  Anyone had this one before?
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1281164937021100032


yup. i had to wait 10 minutes for it to load me in the shop, and then another 5 to get me out of it


----------



## Pintuition (Jul 9, 2020)

coderp said:


> Some days Pascal simply does not show up... caught like 4 scallops yesterday, and he just wouldn't show up
> 
> Also, I get the thought bubble glitch that many seem to be having


I get that all the time. I noticed two things, if you are open to friends or dodo, he will not come. Secondly, if you restart the game he usually comes after the next one. I've had to do this a few days this week!


----------



## trea (Jul 9, 2020)

wow-egg said:


> I had this happen earlier, played around with it a bit but couldnt get anything to happen so I had to close the game  Anyone had this one before?
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1281164937021100032


I had this happen to me after the update except for it was at the airport in someone else’s town. I eventually went through the door but when I was about to leave at the counter the connection errored and I wonder if the same thing happened to the person behind me (there were multiple people visiting the town) and they decided to just close the game instead of wait to see what happened.

It did make me nervous, especially being in someone else’s town when it happened!


----------



## meggiewes (Jul 9, 2020)

Imbri said:


> Adding myself to the thought bubble glitch.
> 
> I also read that there's a glitch with Pascal only giving pearls if you've made a mermaid DIY. Is that confirmed? I got the vanity the 1 st day, shoes the 2nd, and a pearl every day since. Wondering if there's an issue or I just have rotten RNG luck.



I would classify this as "rng is not a glitch". But, I could be proven wrong in the future.

I'm going with not a glitch though.


----------



## Lonx (Jul 9, 2020)

Luxsama said:


> I dug up a plant from one of my cliffs right around my entrance and it wouldn't let me plant it back on the same exact spot telling me there's no space??



I've experienced this, so annoying as I'm trying to decorate  I dug up one flower to replace with another (up on the third level on a small cliff area) and now I can't plant anything there. I really hope they fix this soon. I'm also experiencing the speech bubble glitches, haven't noticed the hermit crab one yet though. How do we let Nintendo know about this, is there a way to report bugs?

	Post automatically merged: Jul 9, 2020


----------



## Rubombee (Jul 10, 2020)

Y'ALL! Today's update fixed things!!



> Addressed issue where players could not properly use a zen bridge or red zen bridge placed on top of a cliff (third tier).
> Addressed issue where a wet suit would not be available for sale within Nook’s Cranny.
> Addressed issue where hermit crabs would appear in places other than the beach.
> Addressed issue where a dialogue bubble would improperly appear after speaking with island residents.


----------



## Underneath The Stars (Jul 10, 2020)

Rubombee said:


> Y'ALL! Today's update fixed things!!



yipee!!! i was trading and just noticed i had to update. i knew they must’ve had to fix these.


----------



## yourlilemogirl (Jul 17, 2020)

AccfSally said:


> I also had that villager thing happen a lot too.
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1279152806314651649


I had this happen with Sherb! But it happened so fast I wasn't sure if I read it right lol I was like... Did he really just ping me and forget what he pinged about? And then the extra bubble appeared when he walked away! Same with Cheri when she asked to move, when I told her to stay she had the extra bubble asking where she would get the lasers??? I was very confused lol


----------

